# I-Ram Box dans un PPC 4400/200 HELP



## cdbvs (6 Juin 2008)

Salut c'est Cdbvs. 



J'ai un problème simple mais tellement compliqué que personne n'a su y répondre pour le moment. 
Voyez plutôt la suite => J'ai e-maillé à Gigabyte qui n'a pas su me répondre, j'ai été voir chez MacWay et chez ECE (Paris Nation) - j'ai été sur macbidouille.com et sur commentçamarche.net - mais la réponse est toujours identique. Ou il n'y a pas de réponse, ou personne ne connait la  manipulation.

J'ai acheté une I-Ram Box via internet à Hongkong pour upgader mon PPC 4400/200 sans être obligé de changer de machine. L'avantage de cet achat est que je pourrais toujours par la suite utiliser cette I-Ram Box sur un autre ordinateur, si je souhaite évoluer vers un modèle plus récent.

Problème majeur et toujours pas résolut, l'alimentation.

Voyez cette image ci-dessous:





Avec l'I-Ram Box est fournis cet adaptateur ATX 24 broches qui possède une petite sortie "5V" spécifique. Le problème c'est que sur le Mac 4400/200, c'est une alimentation Tanzania ou il n'existe pas de "+5VSB".
Cette sortie est fondamentale car elle permet à l'I-Ram Box de fonctionner correctement.

- Logiquement on pourrait dire que le "*+5VSB*" de l'ATX est le "*+5V Dauer*" de la Tanzania, mais c'est peut-être faux, c'est peut-être le "*+5V*" !?
- Par contre il est difficile de dire si le pôle négatif du "*Com*" de l'ATX est le "Gnd" *noir* ou le *blanc* de la Tanzania ???

Vu que l'I-Ram Box m'a couté 160 euros port inclus en version nue (sans ram), je ne souhaite pas l'endommager. 
Et comme personne n'a pu me répondre pour le moment, moi je ne sais plus quoi faire. J'ai une superbe I-Ram Box et je vais prochainement avoir une carte Sata pour PPC sous Os9.x mais si je ne peux pas les utiliser, ce sera un peux con. Non ?


Merci de l'aide que vous pourrez m'apporter.

à+
Cdbvs


----------



## Invité (6 Juin 2008)

Ah, tu l'as acheté ? 

Il faut toujours un précurseur dans tout.
Pour la I-Ram avec un 4400/Starmax, etc. C'est toi&#8230; 

Le mieux serait de contacter melaure qui avait sorti ce schéma, non ?


----------



## claude72 (6 Juin 2008)

cdbvs a dit:


> Le problème c'est que sur le Mac 4400/200, c'est une alimentation Tanzania ou il n'existe pas de "+5VSB".


Le 4400 est un Mac qui se met en marche par la touche "Power" du clavier, donc par soft.

Or pour qu'une "soft power" soit possible, *il faut o-bli-ga-toi-re-ment un 5V permanent*, aussi appelé "5V stand-by", pour alimenter la partie de la carte mère qui va permettre de "veiller" le clavier et de réagir à la touche "Power"...

... donc, le 4400 a un 5V stand-by.


Et il se trouve sur le petit connecteur "Soft power", fil rouge : 5V Dauer
(en allemand, "Dauer" signifie : durée, continuité... donc ici "permanent")

Et si tu regardes sur le dessus de l'alim, dans la liste des tensions fournies il y a bien un "+5VS" (qui débite 0,02 A).


Si ça peut te rassurer, je veux bien rebrancher le vieux 4400 qui traine dans mes fonds de stocks et vérifier (ou confirmer) au voltmètre la présence du 5V stand-by...


----------



## Invité (6 Juin 2008)

Ja, du bist zu gut !


----------



## claude72 (7 Juin 2008)

Danke viel Mal mein Freund, das ist immer ganz angenehm zu lesen!


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Juin 2008)

Invité a dit:


> Ja, du bist zu gut !





claude72 a dit:


> Danke viel Mal mein Freund, das ist immer ganz angenehm zu lesen!



Sprechen sie über französische sprache? :mouais:


----------



## claude72 (7 Juin 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Sprechen sie über französische sprache? :mouais:


Ja, mein Freund, das ist möglich... Entschuldigung!



Ce soir je récupère mon voltmètre (qui est resté à mon autre boulot), et je fais les vérifications de tensions dimanche.


----------



## cdbvs (9 Juin 2008)

Salut c'est Cdbvs.


Puté, vous répondez vachement vite sur ce forum :rateau:

Je suis allé aujourd'hui chez mon dépanneur informatique qui à peut être encore des connectiques sortis d'on ne sais ou et qui permettent de raccorder des alimentations ATX sur Mac 4400 et compatible. Vu qu'Apple arrête ses productions un an après la sortie d'une nouvelle machine. 

Merci à *claude72*, et oui, je veux bien... Si ça ne te déranges pas de regarder ou se trouve ce "+5VSB" sur la Tanzania car il n'est pas sure que mon dépanneur (qui est pourtant très bon) trouve son changeur de genre ATX en Tanzania ! Et que par la suite je me retrouve comme un C.O.N avec mon IRAM Box !

Au fait, il m'a aussi dit la même chose que ta remarque au sujet du "+5V Dauer" - du Gnd et du PwrOn. Même si lui l'a déduit sans savoir réellement.

Enfin, bon je suis très content de voir qu'il y a des gas sur le web qui peuvent me venir en aide. Merci, c'est vachement sympathique  

à+
Cdbvs


----------



## claude72 (9 Juin 2008)

cdbvs a dit:


> Merci à *claude72*, et oui, je veux bien... Si ça ne te déranges pas de regarder ou se trouve ce "+5VSB" sur la Tanzania


Je confirme, après mesures sur un 4400, sur le petit connecteur 3 broches "Soft Pwr", le fil rouge est bien un +5V constant...

... et le noir est le fil de commande de l'alim :
- il est à +5V quand le Mac est éteint,
- et il passe à 0V quand le Mac est allumé.


----------



## cdbvs (15 Juin 2008)

Salut *Claude72*, c'est Cdbvs.


Je vais encore abuser de ta gentillesse.
Si mon technicien ne trouve pas son changeur de genre ATX en Tanzania, je serais encrotter ou même embouser pour faire campagnard !

Mais en fait c'est pas drôle 

Ma question *fondamental* est donc la suivante:

./ Le *Com* de l'ATX c'est le *Gnd* de la Tanzania ?
./ Le *+5VSB* de l'ATX c'est le *+5V* ou le *+5V Dauer *de la Tanzania ?


Merci beaucoup.
à+
Cdbvs


----------



## claude72 (15 Juin 2008)

cdbvs a dit:


> Le *Com* de l'ATX c'est le *Gnd* de la Tanzania ?


Oui, ce sont les masses.





> Le *+5VSB* de l'ATX c'est le *+5V* ou le *+5V Dauer *de la Tanzania ?


+5VSB de l'ATX c'est le +5V constant, donc le +5V Dauer de la Tanzania.

Bon courage


----------



## claude72 (15 Juin 2008)

cdbvs a dit:


> Si mon technicien ne trouve pas son changeur de genre ATX en Tanzania, je serais encrotter ou même embouser pour faire campagnard !


Ton I-Ram Box, c'est un pseudo-disque-dur utilisant de la RAM comme stockage... et pour se connecter à ton ordinateur, il a besoin :

- (comme n'importe quel disque-dur SATA) d'un port SATA... qui n'existe pas dans le 4400, mais tu as une carte PCI SATA,

- (comme n'importe quel disque-dur) d'une alimentation +5 et +12 V, avec un connecteur standard 4 broches de disque-dur ou de lecteur CD : comme il n'y a pas d'emplacement pour un périphérique supplémentaire dans le 4400, je suppose que tu vas soit brancher ton I-Ram Box à la place du lecteur CD, donc en utilisant la prise destinée au lecteur CD, soit bricoler un support supplémentaire et tu pourras alors utiliser la 3e prise d'alimentation (puisque, bien que le 4400 n'accepte que 2 périphériques, son alim a 3 prises 4 broches pour disque-dur ou lecteur CD et une petite 4 broches pour un lecteur de disquette...)

- mais comme il utilise de la mémoire RAM dynamique, il a besoin d'une alimentation de sauvegarde pour ne pas perdre les données qu'il contient quand le Mac est éteint. Cette alimentation est assurée :
- quand l'ordinateur est branché : par le +5V stand-by,
- quand l'ordinateur est débranché : par une petite batterie NiMH de 1,7 A/h, chargée en permanence pendant l'extinction du Mac pendant qu'il reste branché, par le +5V stand-by fourni par l'alim... et pour "récupérer" le +5V stby facilement, sans avoir besoin de bidouiller sur les fils de l'alim, le I-Ram Box est fourni avec une prise ATX (qui s'intercale probablement entre la prise de l'alim et la carte-mère) et qui permet de "ressortir" le +5V stand-by de l'alim (ATX) vers la petite prise à 2 broches "5V SB" du I-Ram Box...

... mais rien ne t'oblige à utiliser cette prise ATX !!! la seule obligation, c'est de brancher les 2 fils de la petite prise à 2 broches "5V SB" du I-Ram Box sur le +5V stand-by et la masse de l'alim : tu peux aussi les souder directement sur les fils "+5V Dauer" et "GND" de la prise 3 broches "Soft Pwr" qui sortent de l'alim du 4400 : 2 coups de pince coupante, 2 soudures, 2 petits morceaux de gaine thermo-rétractable, et c'est bon !


Sauf que le "+5V Dauer" de l'alim du 4400 *ne fournit QUE 0,02 A et ça risque d'être (très) insuffisant pour assurer l'alimentation des barrettes de RAM et la charge de la batterie du I-Ram Box*...

... alors qu'une alim ATX peut sortir environ 1 A sur le +5V stand-by !!! *et donc tu vas peut-être être obligé de remplacer ton alim Tanzania par une ATX à cause du manque de puissance du +5 V Dauer de la Tanzania*...


----------



## Invité (15 Juin 2008)

Hum, hum, la bidouille ne fait que commencer alors ! 
Mais c'est le lot de tous les précurseurs 
T'as quand même de la chance sur ce coup là *cdbvs*, t'as un conseiller qui assure ! *
*


----------



## cdbvs (18 Juin 2008)

Salut c'est Cdbvs.


Merci l'*Invité*.

Salut *Claude72*.Super, merci :love:
Vraiment.

J'ai acheté via Ebay une carte Tempo Serial ATA de chez Sonnettech. Je l'ai acheté à un gas qui vie en Autriche ce qui m'a permis de l'avoir aux tarifs des USA et non pas de la France (qui sont excessifs). Elle est physiquement à côté de moi en ce moment, mais je n'ai pas pu encore la tester. Théoriquement elle est plug and play (elle fonctionne dès l'installation).

Je vais réaliser un montage spécial dans mon PPC 4400/200.
Déjà il y a bien longtemps que mon lecteur de disquette est tombé en panne. Je l'ai changé plusieurs fois, mais rien à faire: Dès que j'installe un nouveau lecteur et que je met une disquette, au bout de 3 à 4 jours le lecteur fait plein d'erreur et plus aucune disquettes ne fonctionnent. Et pire encore, dès que je met ces disquettes sur un autre lecteur, ça abime le lecteur sain ! Une vrai merde. Je ne sais pas d'ou ça viens, peut être est ce du au fait que le 4400/200 à sa CM qui est en +3,3V et donc se serait pour cette raison que les lecteurs de disquettes Macintosh des gammes 68k et PPC ne sont pas compatible. Quoi qu'il en soit ce n'est pas grave puisque je ne m'en sers jamais !

Donc, en 1er lieu le lecteur disquette n'est plus géré par l'alimentation.
J'ai installé le coude pour 3 PCI parallèles que je n'avais pas au début car mon 4400 avait 2 PCI et 1 ISA. J'ai une carte USB 1.1 avec 2 sorties (vu que sous Os9.0 on ne peux mettre que de l'USB 1.1), je vais mettre ma nouvelle carte Tempo Serial Ata et je garde le dernier emplacement pour une future carte Sonnettech copro (que j'achèterais aussi à l'étranger vu qu'elle coute 300 Euros en France et 100 $us aux USA (je sais c'est dingue !!!)).

Vu que les cartes PCI vidéo compatibles avec le PPC 4400/200 ne le sont pas car le Firmware dans le bios (?) de ces cartes n'est compatible que PC et pour qu'elles soient compatible Mac, il faut flasher le nouveau Firmware. Donc pour éviter de me prendre sévèrement la gueule , j'avais acheté y'a environ 2 ans la carte VRAM de 4mo (la plus puissante) qui est soit une: "7VR4SG"        ou "SDRAM DIMM" ou "SGRAM +3,3V".

Dans l'I-Ram Box il y a une arrivée 5V pour faire fonctionner la Ram tel un HD et donc ma satanée connection  *Gnd* et *+5V Dauer *qui permet d'assurer la constante alimentation de la pile rechargeable qui se trouve dans l'I-Ram Box (s'aurait été bien plus simple que Gygabit installent une simple pile au lithium, mais non il a fallu qu'ils en fassent plus et nous fassent chier avec ce raccord +5V sur un connecteur ATX 24-pin !).

Je vais mettre mon HD en externe dans une Boite IDE/USB et le connecter en USB.

Je vais mettre l'I-Ram Box sous le lecteur Cd, là ou y'a un vide dans le 4400.

Je changerais le lecteur cd 12x par un lecteur /graveur, voir dvd (faut voir) et je vais acheter le changeur de genre IDE en SATA à 30 Euros chez Conrad. Pour avoir un graveur géré par la carte SATA en 150 mo/sec max.
Comme ça je ne raterais plus les rares cd que je rate sur Mac 4400.

Et pour finir je changerais les ventilateurs qui sont archi  bruyants par des silencieux.

Et je vais même peut être mettre des radiateurs contre les Ram histoire de les refroidir pour augmenter un poil la vitesse.

Voilà le max pour ma réalisation final, un Mac PPC 4400 qui déchirera !

Pour les connecteurs, j'utiliserais surement du tube thermique pour bien isoler les fils que je vais bidouiller de la Tanzania. Si ça merdoie, j'ai une deuxièmes Tanzania en renfort (celle du 4400/160 avec sa CM HS).

Bin, je lis en même temps que je te répond...
Oui si j'ai pas assez de puissance sur la Tanzania et que l'I-Ram Box fonctionne mal, je changerais mon programme que je m'étais fixé en utilisant une alimentation PC si mon technicien dépanneur de PC et de Mac trouve son changeur de genre ATX en Tanzania. Ou bien alors en changeant tout simplement de Macintosh pour passer à du G4 Digital Audio ou G4 Quicksilver 2001 ou 2002. Pourquoi ? 
1./ Car je veux continuer à utiliser Os 9.x que je trouve plus conviviale et ainsi que ces softwares. Vu que je n'utilise principalement que Photoshop 5 et QXpress 3.x.
2./ Car ces Mac G4 coutent moins de 150 Euros sur Ebay.
3./ Car il existe une carte copro compatible avec les modèles que j'énumère ci-dessus; une bi 1,8Ghz et une mono 2Ghz.
Donc un G4 à 2Ghz - 1,5Go ram - 32mo Vram - 9Go HD - utilisant une I-Ram Box de 4Go pour environ 550 Euros en tout. En plus fonctionnant sur Mac Os 9.2.2, ce qui fait que c'est ultra rapide. Pour un particulier c'est pas seulement l'ultime, c'est aussi pas cher  Du moins c'est ce que je pense, mais peut être est ce que je pense mal aussi ?:hosto:

Voili, voilà pour l'explication qu'elle est bien longue  !

Encore merci et à +
Cdbvs


----------



## cdbvs (18 Juin 2008)

Salut c'est encore Cdbvs.


Donc le résultat c'est ça !






Tu es sur qu'au pire ça empêchera l'I-Ram Box de fonctionner correctement et que ça ne l'abimera pas si il n'y a que 0,02A au lieu de plus si elle demande plus.

Au dessus c'est pour me rassurer Î

Merci
à+
Cdbvs


----------



## claude72 (18 Juin 2008)

cdbvs a dit:


> Dans l'I-Ram Box il y a une arrivée 5V pour faire fonctionner la Ram tel un HD et donc ma satanée connection  *Gnd* et *+5V Dauer *qui permet d'assurer la constante alimentation de la pile rechargeable qui se trouve dans l'I-Ram Box (s'aurait été bien plus simple que Gygabit installent une simple pile au lithium, mais non il a fallu qu'ils en fassent plus et nous fassent chier avec ce raccord +5V sur un connecteur ATX 24-pin !)



Non, ce n'est pas possible avec une pile au lithium...

... car il existe 2 type de RAM :

- les RAM statiques, basées sur des bascules, qui ont une très faible consommation, et peuvent être sauvegardées par une pile lithium, mais elles sont lentes et chères,

- les RAM dynamiques, basées sur des charges de condensateurs, qui sont rapides et peu chères, mais elles ont une consommation élevée, trop importante pour utiliser une pile lithium, qui serait très (trop) souvent déchargée.

Dans le Mac, la RAM paramètre (PRAM) est une RAM statique (sauvegardée par la pile au lithium), et les barrettes de RAM, autant celle du 4400 que celles du I-Ram Box sont des RAM dynamiques.





> Tu es sur qu'au pire ça empêchera l'I-Ram Box de fonctionner correctement et que ça ne l'abimera pas si il n'y a que 0,02A au lieu de plus si elle demande plus.


La seule chose que tu risques, c'est :
1- de perdre tes données contenues dans l'I-Ram Box dès que tu éteindras le Mac,
2- de griller la sortie +5V Dauer de ton alim...

Je n'ai pas trouvé dans la notice de l'I-Ram Box quelle est la durée de sauvegarde théorique de la batterie... mais si tu trouves cette caractéristique, tu pourras calculer la consommation des barrettes de mémoire, sachant que la batterie a une capacité de 1,7 A/h...

... mais déjà pour charger de façon continue une batterie de sauvegarde, il faut théoriquement un courant de charge de 1/20e de la capacité : ta batterie a une capacité de 1,7 A/h, donc son courant théorique de charge continue est de 85 mA : c'est plus de 4 fois plus que les 20 mA délivrés par le +5V Dauer... donc, à mon avis, ça ne fonctionnera pas avec la Tanzania.

(sinon, ton cablage est correct)


----------



## cdbvs (19 Juin 2008)

Salut c'est Cdbvs.


Bon, je vais prochainement essayer avec ma Tanzania mais si ça foire, j'abandonnerais l'idée de monter l'I-Ram Box dans mon 4400. Mon technicien n'ayant pas trouvé le changeur de genre ATX 24-pin en Tanzania, je ne pourrais même pas mettre d'alimentation PC sur mon 4400 (ce pour quelle raison était utilisé ce changeur de genre à l'époque). Donc, bah... On fera autrement !

Voili, voila.
Je te tiens au courent.

Merci et à+
Cdbvs


----------



## cdbvs (20 Juin 2008)

Salut c'est Cdbvs.


J'ai vérifié sur ma Tanzania et sur une alime PC.
Comme tu me l'a dis, y'a indiqué sur l'étiquette (_je ne savais pas à quoi ça correspondait_) de l'alime du PC que le +5VSB fournis du 1,5A max - alors que sur la Tanzania c'est du 0,02A.
Donc j'en conclus que, oui, au mieux ça vas flinguer la Tanzania.

Donc j'attends encore un peux voir si je trouve le changeur de genre ou bien sinon de voir ou trouver une alimentation supplémentaire. 

Je vous tiens tous au courent  ouai !!!

Désolé *Claude72*, mais c'est vrais que je n'ai pas envie d'encore jouer au risque de perdre. Par ce que ces alimentations sont quand même trop dure à trouver.

à très bientôt.
Cdbvs


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Juin 2008)

cdbvs a dit:


> Salut c'est Cdbvs.
> 
> 
> J'ai vérifié sur ma Tanzania et sur une alime PC.
> ...



Pas du tout !

J'y connais pas grand chose en Tanzania, mais il y a une chose que je sais : lorsque tu branches un dispositif électrique ou électronique sur une alimentation électrique du voltage adéquat, le seul cas où il puisse y avoir problème, c'est si cette alimentation ne peut pas fournir assez de courant, mais elle ne peut en aucun cas en fournir trop. Brancher un circuit consommant 0,02 A sur une alim capable de fournir 1,5 A aura comme seule conséquence que l'alim sera sous employée, mais elle ne fournira bien que 0,02 A.

C'est comme quand tu branche un ventilateur sur la prise "allume cigare" de ta voiture, ça n'est pas parce que la prise allume cigare peut fournir 2,5 A (et encore, si tu lui a mis le bon fusible, parce que si tu lui en met un de 5 A, elle pourra fournir 5 A. Bon c'est vrai, au delà, ce sont les fils qui fondent) que le ventilo va se voir envoyer 30 watts dans l'hélice, il va gentiment recevoir ses 0,4 A pour tourner avec ses 5 watts.

Pour que ça flingue ta carte mère, ce ne sont pas les ampères, qu'il faut considérer, ils indiquent uniquement la limite supérieure du courant qui peut être fourni, mais les volts, si tu fournis 12 volts à un dispositif qui a besoin de 12 volts, même si ces 12 volts sont directement pris au cul d'une centrale nucléaire, ton dispositif ne craint rien, même si la centrale est capable de sortir quelques milliers de méga ampères. Par contre, si tu survolte, là oui, préviens d'abord les pompiers !

Heureusement, d'ailleurs, parce que sinon, quand tu branches ton Mac sur la prise de courant, s'il se prenait les 10 ou 16 A qu'elle peut délivrer, il ne durerait pas longtemps, le pauvre


----------



## claude72 (21 Juin 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> J'y connais pas grand chose en Tanzania, mais il y a une chose que je sais : lorsque tu branches un dispositif électrique ou électronique sur une alimentation électrique du voltage adéquat, le seul cas où il puisse y avoir problème, c'est si cette alimentation ne peut pas fournir assez de courant


C'est justement le cas : le +5V Dauer de la Tanzania ne peut fournir que 0,02 A, alors que la simple charge de la batterie de l'I-Ram Box devrait normalement en consommer au moins 0,85 A et qu'il faut en plus alimenter les 4 barrettes de RAM...

... donc sur une alim de PC dont le +5V stand-by est capable de délivrer 1 A ou 1,5 A, çà fonctionne sans problème, mais sur la Tanzania qui ne délivre que 0,02 A, j'ai peur que la trop forte consommation de l'I-Ram Box grille ce circuit de l'alim.


----------

